# Need Help with ICC profile for Epson 9890



## radiata (Apr 7, 2010)

We recently got a new Epson 9890 to add to our bank of Epson 9800's and 9880's. We currently use Sublim inks in every printer and JP paper. We have always color managed very well using icc profiles. The new 9890 results don't even come close to our other printers. In the printer driver there is no more "quality inkjet photo paper" media setting on the 9890. The one we have been recommended was "presentation matte paper". We have tried every setting possible and nothing is remotely close. We have always had consistency across the printers. They have never matched 100% but I'd say most wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Does anyone have an icc profile for the 9890 that they are doing well with? Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks

Radiata


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

can't your ink supplier provide a correct ICC profile?


----------



## radiata (Apr 7, 2010)

Charles....I've tried it. Doesn't look great at all. 
I can however run the 9890 using the 9800 driver (which has the photo quality inkjet media setting) and the color is spot on however the quality of the print is substandard. When I try to change quality settings the printer freaks out and stretches my images severely.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You are not using a RIP?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Rad,

I currently use a 7890 using Sublim as well. Profile I currently use is sRGB IEC61966-2.1. I preserve the embedded profiles. Here is
a screen shot of my paper settings:


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I am not currently using a RIP as my workflow is not that intense. I currently use the Epson print drivers. I will say that a RIP would definitely benefit me (and you if you are not currently using one) as it will give me more control over everything. I'm looking at Caldera as we speak.

I might add that the paper I'm using is Beaver brand. I've used image right in the past but starting seeing issues with it. With the Imageright my paper settings were double weight matte.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I was asking radiata if they were using a RIP as if one has enough business to be running 3+ Epsons and is using Sublim ink and no RIP they are tossing $1,000's upon $1,000's of dollars of ink down the drain. 

Let us take away the high cost and average performance of Sublim. For us when we went to a RIP we reduced ink consumption by 30+%. Guessing the ink consupmtion of multiple Epsons that is way over a thousand a month on wasted ink. Another couple thousand wasted on the cost of Sublim ink. 

That is a college education.


----------



## radiata (Apr 7, 2010)

I have looked at a Wasatch for years now. It doesn't "fit" into our current workflow. I guess I need to push a little harder to make it fit or finally make others realize that the sublimation workflow needs to be different from all our other output devices workflow. As far as Sublim goes....it has never failed us and testing it against other inks it seemed to stand above the rest. We primarily press Chromaluxe aluminum panels and it seems to outperform the rest. Is there another I should test again?

Thanks

Radiata


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you saying that you use "sRGB IEC61966-2.1" as your printer/ink ICC profile, or your workspace.
Are you using printer ICC profiles at all?
If so, are they generic Sublim ones, or custom made for each of your printers?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Rad,
> 
> I currently use a 7890 using Sublim as well. Profile I currently use is sRGB IEC61966-2.1. I preserve the embedded profiles. Here is
> a screen shot of my paper settings:


You screen shot is showing that the Epson printer is thinking it is controlling the color, it must be set to NOT manage color. Your printer driver is showing you are allow the printer to use sRGB for your printing profile! This is obvious from your screen shot!

It should state .... Off no color manage in the print panel!

Your "Color Mode" set up should be set as per the photo I attached.

In your graphic application then set it to manage the colors. ie "Photoshop manages colors"

Your mention of "preserving the embedded profile" is for your workspace and working file, not your printing profile.

See page 139 - 140 of your User Guide for what I am talking about .

http://files.support.epson.com/pdf/pro789/pro789ug.pdf


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

pisquee said:


> Are you saying that you use "sRGB IEC61966-2.1" as your printer/ink ICC profile, or your workspace.
> Are you using printer ICC profiles at all?
> If so, are they generic Sublim ones, or custom made for each of your printers?


Pisquee,

I'm going to be honest, I have no idea as to what profile the printer is using. Yes, my workspace is the 61966-2.1. I got really lucky out of the gate without using a certain ICC with the Sublim.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> You screen shot is showing that the Epson printer is thinking it is controlling the color, it must be set to NOT manage color. Your printer driver is showing you are allow the printer to use sRGB for your printing profile! This is obvious from your screen shot!
> 
> It should state .... Off no color manage in the print panel!
> 
> ...


Thanks MG, that makes sense. Here is the screen shot of the first dialog box:


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm in UK, so it's late and off to bed - will let mgparrish help get you sorted out!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

OK,
in that dialog you want it set to Photoshop manages colours (and not printer)
In the printer driver you want to set it to no colour management.

In the printer profile box, you want/need the sublim 9890 ICC profile selected. 

The same is true for your other printers.

Ideally, I would recommend getting a custom profile made for each of your printers to give you the best chance of them printing as close to each other as possible.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ZO6 KLR said:


> Thanks MG, that makes sense. Here is the screen shot of the first dialog box:


Looks like pisquee got it explained very nicely. I was away and didn't get a chance to ckeck my computer for posts.


----------



## radiata (Apr 7, 2010)

So....back to MY original post. Does anyone have a working icc profile for an Epson 9890 using Sublim inks. Thanks in advance.

Radiata


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Firsly, you should contact Sawgrass to see if they have a generic one available for the 9890 using Sublim inks. If they don't, you will need to get a custom one made.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

mgparrish and pisquee,

I definitely appreciate all the help on the color management. Radiata was the OP and was having issues. I never have had a problem with color management (lucky) on my 7890. I was just referring to what I use or what I thought I was using.lol. When I get some time I will play around with the settings, though.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

ah, hadn't spotted we were answering two different people's issues here - now it makes a lot more sense - LOL


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> ah, hadn't spotted we were answering two different people's issues here - now it makes a lot more sense - LOL


 
same here LOL


----------



## hlftoned (Apr 4, 2013)

hey
unfortunately i can’t answer your question as I’m a new owner of an Epson 9890 as well.
i did have a question though if you don’t mind.
I’m printing film positives with very mixed results. the opacity and halftones are fine but the registration is inconsistent. I’m assuming the film is stretching... any ideas?
thanks, 
jason


----------

